# Halloween Pinterest!!!



## HalloweenLuv (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinterest has some great ideas!!!


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I love pinterest for Halloween.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I search halloween and halloween crafts ect. on Pinterest all the time, I have a halloween board and was just wondering the other day how many people on here had one as well, I would love to see everyones Halloween boards. http://pinterest.com/agreg1013/halloween/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's mine, I have several boards (about 9-10 themes as well as 1 for food)

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

here is me..I have like 6 boards of Halloween
http://pinterest.com/kel2242/boards/


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

pumpkinpie and kelloween you both leave me speechless! I am going to have to start dividing up my halloween like you guys just for organizational purposes. It will take me while to look through all you have pinned, thats a job for tomorrow ! I can't wait. thanks for sharing your pinterests


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

http://pinterest.com/gdl16/


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halloween Forum has their own Pinterest too: http://pinterest.com/halloweenforum/


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, I am now following several of these on pinterest(my pinterest account is under my real name Jim Graham and wasn't halloween oriented until now). Great stuff!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm slightly addicted.....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I live on Pintrest when I am not on here. My Pintrest link is in my signature below. Wouldn't it be great if everyone would put there pintrest link in their sigs. Then I could follow everyone!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

chinclub said:


> I live on Pintrest when I am not on here. My Pintrest link is in my signature below. Wouldn't it be great if everyone would put there pintrest link in their sigs. Then I could follow everyone!


Great idea!!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

ok well here goes..I hope I did this right. Yep ! there it is...good idea!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

hers my board http://pinterest.com/StrongSolider/halloween/


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Heres mine, I too love all the halloween boards, thanks all for sharing,

http://pinterest.com/obcessedwithit/boards/


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I post some to my board; http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/halloween/, but I post mostly to the Halloween Forum board


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I also like to see who is repinning a lot of mine to see if they have similar tastes. Do not know if this person is on Halloween Forum, but they need to be!

http://pinterest.com/snorman4/


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

heres my halloween board. http://pinterest.com/mariposa0283/halloween-reaper-ideas/

started pinning for the recipes and kept pinning because of the halloween ideas and its actually pinterests fault that im here on the forum.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/wifeofrankie/boards/

K, I have 2 Halloween boards. They are not at all as organized as most members on here.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

okay, I tried the old using it as my signature. Here it goes.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my page! Pinterest is a little TOO awesome! I spend way too much time there!! 

http://pinterest.com/kymmm/boards/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too am addicted to it! I added mine to my signature, I think any way! LOL! I am following every one that has posted,, added the 2 that I was not,, and the gal that ought to be here on the forum,,, wow,, I agree!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's mine: http://pinterest.com/phillipjmerrill/boards/. I am all about Halloween.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This has been fun. I've spent a lot of my lazy Sunday checking out everyones printerest pages. Hopefully more people will add links. I've found so many new pins and great peeps to follow !!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think in our comments section on pinterest we should put our HF user name like this:
http://pinterest.com/mrsfluffsies/boards/


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/pablangston/boards/

I have been using Pinterest for quite a while now.


----------



## jenlea81 (Aug 13, 2012)

I love pinterest! This was a great idea...http://pinterest.com/jenlea81/spoooooky/


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love Pinterest....always looking for new Halloween ideas to pin! Here's my mine: http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031 (Julie Grey). I've got a general Halloween board, a group board, Halloween costumes, couple of Poe boards, Dia de los Muertos, and a cemetery board. I will definitely start checking out everyone else's boards to follow and pin.  The more the merrier!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

My pinterest Is still on the light side.
http://pinterest.com/diggerc/boards/


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Love this idea I only have 2 boards that are Halloween themed one is" Halloween Ideas" and the other is "Creepy Doll Stuff" I try not to pin everything I see as I read somewhere that Pinterest is a poor mans way of hoarding LOL. But I can spend hours upon hours on that damn site!!!


----------



## HalloweenLuv (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bought a house so I am super excited to decorate this year!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

diggerc said:


> My pinterest Is still on the light side.
> http://pinterest.com/diggerc/boards/


I checked out your photos and your haunt is superbly put together! I see that you have many store bought props(in addition to your own) but it is put together in such a good layout that it doesn't look cheap. Excellent.... Youre neighborhood with alll the trees /landscaping add to the spooky factor too.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

OOoo,thank you all for sharing! Now I get to stay on Pinterest longer..poor hubby! I have three boards..still trying to organize! 
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-ideas/
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/spooky-porch-decor/
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-scrapbooking/


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

matrixmom said:


> I checked out your photos and your haunt is superbly put together! I see that you have many store bought props(in addition to your own) but it is put together in such a good layout that it doesn't look cheap. Excellent.... Youre neighborhood with alll the trees /landscaping add to the spooky factor too.



Thanks.
Yeah, I'm anal when it comes to theming.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I ADORE Pinterest..... ADORE!
Here are some of my Halloween/Fall boards...

http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween-crafty-tutorials/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween-makeup/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween-costume-ideas/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/pumpkins/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/crazy-pumpkin-carving/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/fall/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/fall-foods/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween-treats/

I've also got some witchy boards...

http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/samhain/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/witchy-poo/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/witchy-hats/
http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/witchy-garden/


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I love looking at other Halloween Forum member's pinterest boards! That is where I get my best ideas!

I have several Halloween boards also! They are down near the bottom of the page.

http://pinterest.com/scheibla/boards/


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> I ADORE Pinterest..... ADORE!
> Here are some of my Halloween/Fall boards...
> 
> http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/halloween/
> ...


Holy Crap you most definitely do adore pinterest! Too many hours will be spent there! I even followed a couple of your xmas boards.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Didn't know this was here!!

http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I love Pinterest http://pinterest .com/danshoes12


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the links! This will be very helpful!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany and awokennightmares...do you guys have pinterest links to share? If not what the heck are you waiting for !? head over and start pinning!


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Need to start following some of these boards

I just tried to organize my stuff a little better:
Mine: http://pinterest.com/illyrawks/halloween/
http://pinterest.com/illyrawks/halloween-costumesmakeup/
http://pinterest.com/illyrawks/halloween-pumpkins/


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Just checked yours Illy and that skeleton dress was so awesome, now that would take some work!


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Katster said:


> Just checked yours Illy and that skeleton dress was so awesome, now that would take some work!


Creativity and patience - 2 qualities I am sadly lacking in. Just ask my kids


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is mine  
http://pinterest.com/sakigirl650/boards/


----------



## HalloweenLuv (Jul 6, 2013)

I cant get enough of Halloween on Pinterest. I just bought a house and It is going to be the Griswolds of Halloween because of Pinterest


----------



## beratedlime (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a fun idea! Here's my Halloween board: http://pinterest.com/amberledeit/ideas-halloween/


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Bethany and awokennightmares...do you guys have pinterest links to share? If not what the heck are you waiting for !? head over and start pinning!


mine is on page 4 post #38


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany said:


> mine is on page 4 post #38


oops ! I saw that post but I swear I didn't see a link there...sorry! glad to see your boards though


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> oops ! I saw that post but I swear I didn't see a link there...sorry! glad to see your boards though


LOL I thought maybe I didn't post it.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I never found Pinterest because now I'm OBSESSED with finding Halloween stuff! http://pinterest.com/zim2/boards/ I've got enough Halloween ideas to last me the next five years.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

http://pinterest.com/deadmonique/boards/ Here's mine, I have a Halloween and Horror board but all of my boards contain spooky things  can't help it, it's a [arty of my everyday life


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

dawnski said:


> I wish I never found Pinterest because now I'm OBSESSED with finding Halloween stuff! http://pinterest.com/zim2/boards/ I've got enough Halloween ideas to last me the next five years.


Haha I have been following a few of your boards for some time now and I always think that about you (OBSESSED) and wondering if you were on the forum.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

I know I am addicted to pintrest........ almost added the apps to my phone.. oh boy......



http://pinterest.com/bespook.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Spookyone:the app is great..I use it when I'm riding passenger in the car allll the time!besides the halloweenforum app of course!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Love looking through everyone's boards! I've been out of the loop for quite some time now, that darn life thing keeps getting in the way of my Halloween planning! I think I'm already following several of you, but am slowly but surely getting through this thread and catching up on all the awesome ideas I've been missing out on.

Here's mine:

http://pinterest.com/kmb12357/boards/


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Halloeve55 said:


> Spookyone:the app is great..I use it when I'm riding passenger in the car allll the time!besides the halloweenforum app of course!


Lol sooo tempted but it would kill my phone aw poor battery lol


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

kmb123 said:


> Love looking through everyone's boards! I've been out of the loop for quite some time now, that darn life thing keeps getting in the way of my Halloween planning! I think I'm already following several of you, but am slowly but surely getting through this thread and catching up on all the awesome ideas I've been missing out on.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> http://pinterest.com/kmb12357/boards/


KMB a couple of yours cracked me up!!! Betty Boop skeleton diagram, skellies at the bar ( I was a bartender for 25 years) and the one I love the most was the snowman zombies. So perfect for Canadians where it is always guaranteed to snow on Halloween!


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is mine http://pinterest.com/biggieshawty/boards/


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

spookyone said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> > Spookyone:the app is great..I use it when I'm riding passenger in the car allll the time!besides the halloweenforum app of course!
> ...


 I'm always draining mine when I heavily pin & post between the two!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's mine, nothing too special or original... http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/halloween/


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here I thought that I abused my pinterest app..with all of you posting your boards I'm now torturing my app...pin,pin,PIN,PIN!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mystikgarden said:


> Here's mine, nothing too special or original... http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/halloween/


I want your owl cookie jars on your etsy! they are cute! have to keep my eye on them..


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol poor thing and i thought it was funny that mum took away nowhining nook to use pinterest on it hahaha



Halloeve55 said:


> Here I thought that I abused my pinterest app..with all of you posting your boards I'm now torturing my app...pin,pin,PIN,PIN!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Katster said:


> KMB a couple of yours cracked me up!!! Betty Boop skeleton diagram, skellies at the bar ( I was a bartender for 25 years) and the one I love the most was the snowman zombies. So perfect for Canadians where it is always guaranteed to snow on Halloween!


I love the zombie snowmen too...where else can you get such a cheap and easy prop?!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I love all the ideas that are available here!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kmb123 said:


> I love the zombie snowmen too...where else can you get such a cheap and easy prop?!


I'll don't see them in my near future in Central Florida. LOL


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is mine  I keep intending on organizing it better but I am to busy pinning, LOL. http://pinterest.com/melissalbowen/boards/


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder if a Joseph Keller is on this forum. This guy has 17,183 pins on one Halloween board and over 2,000 on another
http://pinterest.com/onespot/halloween-one-spot/
That my friends is alot of pinning!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Katster said:


> I wonder if a Joseph Keller is on this forum. This guy has 17,183 pins on one Halloween board and over 2,000 on another
> http://pinterest.com/onespot/halloween-one-spot/
> That my friends is alot of pinning!!!


Ahhh, I believe he is not the only one pinning to that board. Think he invites or accepts others to Pin on the board also. I was a pinner on a similar board & someone on there started hijacking all the pins that would take you to one page. I quit being able to pin on the board.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Good to know Bethany I don't follow that board but I do his other one, that one was just too daunting I get part way down and damn near fall asleep it is just too big!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my board. 
http://pinterest.com/catiebbyy/halloween/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a pinterest aholic and not ashamed to say it. Halloween forum has become my newest obsession, there are people like me!!! haha.... anyway. I have 7 Halloween boards. I had one huge one but it was to hard to find what I was looking for so I split them up in categories

http://pinterest.com/BerniceEast/boards

Ive already been checking out your boards


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

I was following a few people from here already, but there is always room for MORE!
And mine:
http://pinterest.com/amyhull/boards/


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

http://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/736x/64/b8/ad/64b8ad960d87bebe1160766c23871178.jpg


HAT-BOXY!!!! <3 I should make a Pinterest account, shouldn't I...? lol


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

The_Cailleach_Bheur said:


> http://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/736x/64/b8/ad/64b8ad960d87bebe1160766c23871178.jpg
> 
> 
> HAT-BOXY!!!! <3 I should make a Pinterest account, shouldn't I...? lol


yes you should!pin away!,go now!


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes! Made an account! 


http://pinterest.com/derpyhooves1800/pins/


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Soooo are you addicted yet?


The_Cailleach_Bheur said:


> Yes! Made an account!
> 
> 
> http://pinterest.com/derpyhooves1800/pins/


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's my board http://pinterest.com/katshead42/halloween/ I love seeing everyone's boards.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump for others


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a Halloween board! I love that site

http://pinterest.com/sammieb87/halloweenie/


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a couple of different Halloween boards on mine.

http://pinterest.com/stormygirl84/boards/


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's mine! Not as organized as others 
http://pinterest.com/jbalconi/halloween/
http://pinterest.com/jbalconi/halloween-part-2/
http://pinterest.com/jbalconi/halloween-part-3/


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I love Pinterest! Here is mine. 

http://pinterest.com/teresamarsh/halloween/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, I am collecting some new Halloween boards tonight!  

I have 5 myself, this one is for my haunt--and it's very new, I just started it a few days ago, so it doesn't have much yet. I haven't started any projects for this year, but I have the next two months off of work, so I'll surely have some time to work on things then. The other Halloween boards on my page are "props" (ideas for things I'd like to make), "recipes", "vintage" (love, love, love vintage stuff), and "haunting images", which is mostly inspiration--abandoned houses, cool tombstones, etc. That board doesn't have a lot on it yet either. I neglected all but my regular recipe boards for quite some time. I'm getting back in the swing of Halloween now, though! 

http://pinterest.com/amie_shive/the-revenants-lair/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

We did too! I haven't really decorated in four years, I feel so out of the loop! Unfortunately, the house that we bought has a street light directly in front of it; that's going to kill my lighting. :/ Still, I'm happier just to be able to decorate this year!



HalloweenLuv said:


> I just bought a house so I am super excited to decorate this year!!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness...this is why I don't sleep! Or, perhaps a blessing when I can't sleep...? I really need to start more Halloween boards and be more organized, but untiL then I just have the one:
http://www.pinterest.com/laurameckley/halloween


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG you must check out this gals boards this one is over 7,000 pins and they are all good... well I haven't got through all of them yet! But she has alot of other really good boards also. 
http://pinterest.com/oODDities/halloween-i-adore~~/


----------



## KirstenOellers (May 12, 2013)

I too have some Pinterest Halloweenboards

http://pinterest.com/kirstenoellers/halloween/
http://pinterest.com/kirstenoellers/halloween-mad-lab-and-zombies/


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I search halloween and halloween crafts ect. on Pinterest all the time, I have a halloween board and was just wondering the other day how many people on here had one as well, I would love to see everyones Halloween boards. http://pinterest.com/agreg1013/halloween/


i have one now, look at the clothes, omg....some are awesome, i am copying a dress on there this year and making it..


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Added a new board today just for skellies. I bought 2 Pose-n-Stay skellies so these are fast becoming my new addiction. (Like I need one... like a whole in the head)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kaster I do not even own ONE!! Hoping to make a deal with someone I know who has a Costco membership. I really want a couple of theirs.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bethany said:


> kaster I do not even own ONE!! Hoping to make a deal with someone I know who has a Costco membership. I really want a couple of theirs.


bethany, they have the same skellies at CVS now. I saw them yesterday. $49.99-yes, $10 more but you can use ECB so that makes it cheaper than Costco.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I keep finding reasons to add new boards. I just like them to be organized. I def have the app! Phone battery dying or not.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wickedwillingwench said:


> bethany, they have the same skellies at CVS now. I saw them yesterday. $49.99-yes, $10 more but you can use ECB so that makes it cheaper than Costco.


What is ECB?? NM Looked it up.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Here are my pinterest H-ween boards:

http://pinterest.com/squintphotog/halloween-decor/

http://pinterest.com/squintphotog/halloween-frightening-foods/

http://pinterest.com/squintphotog/halloween-party/

http://pinterest.com/squintphotog/happy-haunting/

http://pinterest.com/squintphotog/vintage-halloween/

I don't have a lot on them yet, but I'm working on it!.....


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Bethany said:


> kaster I do not even own ONE!! Hoping to make a deal with someone I know who has a Costco membership. I really want a couple of theirs.


I know I shouldn't have... but I couldn't help it!!! Now that I have them I can't stop playing with them and having a blast dressing them up. Have a look at Flo on page 3 of this thread
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/129056-poseable-skeletons-cvs-anyone-have-one-3.html 
the cool part is once you have a couple it is just thrift store shopping for their outfits and a new theme each year, change them out whenever you want without alot of crafting and work! And I know you with all your stuff in that storage unit wouldn't even have to go to the thrift store for outfits LOL!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Katster said:


> I know I shouldn't have... but I couldn't help it!!! Now that I have them I can't stop playing with them and having a blast dressing them up. Have a look at Flo on page 3 of this thread
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/129056-poseable-skeletons-cvs-anyone-have-one-3.html
> the cool part is once you have a couple it is just thrift store shopping for their outfits and a new theme each year, change them out whenever you want without alot of crafting and work! And I know you with all your stuff in that storage unit wouldn't even have to go to the thrift store for outfits LOL!


O M G!! LOVE IT!! as for giving her eyes, did some eyes at the FLHaunters Make & Take with styrofoam balls, the iris print outs that are all over Pinterest, modge podge & yarn. There is a pic somewhere on the forum but don't know where. it is on my pinterest board http://pinterest.com/pin/566749934327743615/
that one is on a ping pong ball. the foam balls were smaller.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Love me some pinterest. I found awesome vintage halloween photos on there...creepy cool!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Uhh..about addiction. I have 8 pose nstays skellies. Does anyone have the number to the Betty Ford clinic? (not sure if they will let me in for this ailment too)



Katster said:


> Added a new board today just for skellies. I bought 2 Pose-n-Stay skellies so these are fast becoming my new addiction. (Like I need one... like a whole in the head)


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's my pinterest page :http://m.pinterest.com/jkuhns1031/

I am in the process of organizing my boards so they are a little messy right now. I am going to add anyone who I may have missed from this thread! Man, after this I'm really going to need a pintervention!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been using Pinterest a lit this year to get ideas for my Black & White Halloween party. I definitely spend too much time on there.

http://www.pinterest.com/craftygeeks/black-white-halloween/


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Cynamin said:


> I've been using Pinterest a lit this year to get ideas for my Black & White Halloween party. I definitely spend too much time on there.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/craftygeeks/black-white-halloween/


Good job on that board and I love the concept of the black and white theme!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe next year I'll do black/ white and red theme inside......... that might be cool 

and on pinterest I"m 'Ocracoke Bound' http://www.pinterest.com/ocracokebound/boards/


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I think most of my boards relate to Halloween. Then something gets too full and I have to think of categories within that board to track things. Totally addicted to Pinterest! Finally figured out how to add it to my signature the other day.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL I always make the mistake of going to "check out" the board of the new poster, and end up there for hours!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> LOL I always make the mistake of going to "check out" the board of the new poster, and end up there for hours!!


i hadn't been on for probably a year or more till a few days ago LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love it when new people post. I am a Pinterest a holic for sure! There are worse things to be addicted to. Haha....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally caught up following everyone and I wasn't all that surprised to see some of you I have already found on Pinterest. Sure wish I could go directly home tonight and pin. You all have some amazing things.


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

Katster said:


> Good job on that board and I love the concept of the black and white theme!


Thanks! Pinterest has given me sooo much inspiration this year. I've got a lot of projects ahead of me.


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so addicted to Pinterest. It's got the best ideas. That's how I found the Halloweenforum. I have 6 Halloween boards on there. I'm sure I've pinned some of your amazing ideas.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I have more than one board now. So here's the link to my boards. 
http://www.pinterest.com/catiebbyy/boards/


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I check in on Pinterest everyday just like I do with Halloween & Christmas forum a facebook. It is just part of my daily routine and I LOVE it.

http://www.pinterest.com/weewee50/


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

pinterest is so my new fave....love finding all kinds of cool ideas on there!

here's my boards if you wish to follow....and it has my fb link too if you wish to friend.....

thank you all for sharing your boards!

http://www.pinterest.com/kisahm/


----------



## Redhead (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure I follow a couple of you guys without knowing it. I got a bunch of Halloween boards amongst my regular boards so if anyone follows, you'll have to follow each board. Extra mouse clicking ahead. 

http://www.pinterest.com/nawniehead/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some cool boards. Thanks for the links.

http://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Pinterest has some of the best Halloween boards on the Net. Tumblr is also a great place for it. Link to my Pinterest board is in my sig. - Bug


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

here is mine though I got most of my pins from you guys 

http://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

dang, double posted AGAIN


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I've needed an intervention for quite a while now....I have 354 boards, of which 73 are Halloween boards.. Many, many pins came from the talented people on this forum!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Punkineater, you and whoever is Broken Screams are my favorite pinners at the monent


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have one, but I don't know how to post a link via my phone. I'm addicted to looking for Halloween stuff on there! Sighhhh


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Everyone make sure to pin things from Halloween Forum. Whenever you see any cool props, ideas or anything on this site make sure to pin it. It is very appreciated.

Please note: Normally promotional links (links to your own site/profiles) are not permitted in the general section. For those who are concerned it is okay if you want to list your Halloween pinterest boards here as long as you sometimes pin from HalloweenForum


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I love seeing pins from HF.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG, well my Halloween Pinterest obsession has been so great that I now have over 10,000 followers. I'm sure most are fellow HFers so thanks for following! I have haunt themes, decorating ideas, costumes and horror art. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/ Giving this thread a bump so others can share their Pinterest pages.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's mine! Only 4 days to go! 

http://www.pinterest.com/King_JaCk/


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Love Pinterest for Halloween stuff! I have an all-in-one Halloween/Horror board. I pin stuff for food, movies, crafts, anything. LOOOVE it!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

How perfect I have 666 followers as of right now.


----------



## Garden State Ghoul (Jul 22, 2015)

The link to my pinterest board is in my signature. At least once a week I find myself just spending a ludicrous amount of time looking around pinterest for inspiring ideas. Probably from many of you fine folks, so thank you for that.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Who is Elaine W on pinterest? Is she here on HF?

And yes - Larry I pin dozens of stuff from here and give credit to the creator. Pinterest is my filing cabinet of sorts from this forum.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the same problem remembering who's who. I'm like, "Oh yeah, Matrixmom is Mrs Fluffsies."


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Good idea on the bump, dawnski! Lots of new members~makes it easier to find them 'out there' when they're corralled in one place

https://www.pinterest.com/octoberpunkin/


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's mine
https://www.pinterest.com/miriya2099/


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is mine. I always have this forum and haunters listed on my pages.

https://www.pinterest.com/weewee50/


Marie


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

dawnski said:


> I have the same problem remembering who's who. I'm like, "Oh yeah, Matrixmom is Mrs Fluffsies."


hahahaha.....


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is my pinterest... https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/
I have gotten so many awesome ideas from other member's pinterests and have a couple Halloween boards


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I love pinterest but have nothing much compared to some .... my account is in my signature line  I am always looking for others to follow!


----------

